# Display help needed



## Rock (Mar 25, 2013)

I am in the process of having a bottle cabinet made that will be oak with glass shelves. I was wondering how other collectors secure your bottles down so that they don't slightly move if the case were to be lightly bumped. I have heard of people putting a small loop of tape under them but maybe someone out there has a better idea?Any help will be greatly appreciated.

 Bill[]


----------



## Dumpdiver (Mar 25, 2013)

Hey Bill, DAP makes a Fun Tac for hanging pictures an such. Kinda like a silly putty that never dries out. You can find it in hardware or dollar stores. I've had the same package for 20 years its still good....DD


----------



## UncleBruce (Mar 25, 2013)

Loctite Fun-Tak Mounting Putty is great and reusable and never dries out.  [8D]


----------

